# Looking for series 2-4 have series 1-4



## Mr.nailik (Apr 16, 2020)

New here. Have had multiple trades on reddit. Looking to finish my collection. Lots to trade. Have a look.









						Untitled spreadsheet
					

Sheet1  Isabelle,$5.00,Have Tom Nook,$2.50,Tradable  DJ KK,$7.00,Need Sable,$7.00,Pending Kapp'n,$2.50,Est. value Resetti,$2.00 Joan,$2.50 Timmy,$4.00 Digby,$3.00 Pascal,$5.00 Harriet,$3.00 Redd,$3.00 Saharah,$3.00 Luna,$2.00 Tortimer,$4.50 Lyle,$2.50 Lottie,$1.50 Bob,$45.00 Fauna,$30.00 Curt,$8....




					docs.google.com


----------



## em796 (Apr 16, 2020)

Hi! I'm interested in 318, 382, and 393. I have the following cards 195, 268, 296, 324, 330, 373, 395. Let me know what works for you.


----------



## krusters (Apr 16, 2020)

hey i have 217, 353, and 365! I was interested in 34, 39, and 51  PM me!


----------



## Kai604 (Apr 16, 2020)

Dmed


----------



## Aeona (Apr 16, 2020)

Pmed you


----------



## Mr.nailik (Apr 16, 2020)

em796 said:


> Hi! I'm interested in 318, 382, and 393. I have the following cards 195, 268, 296, 324, 330, 373, 395. Let me know what works for you.


318 and 382 are pending now. Anything else look interesting?

	Post automatically merged: Apr 16, 2020



krusters said:


> hey i have 217, 353, and 365! I was interested in 34, 39, and 51  PM me!


34 has been claimed in another trade. Sorry.


----------



## em796 (Apr 16, 2020)

I only need 393, would like to do a 1:1 trade?


----------

